# Myer



## H4lfd0ll4r (Sep 2, 2010)

So, I have been shortlisted for a group interview for a christmas casual position in Sydney CBD. Just wondering what types of activities are involved? It would be great if someone who has already completed this interview would share some tips/advice. Also, curious as to what the next step is if I do succeed in the group interview?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi

I went to a group interview for Myer Gold Coast, a few weeks back. 

You get seated at tables of about 8 people. Then you have to introduce yourself briefly and say one interesting fact about yourself. Just to the other people at your table, no standing up front. Then they give you a scenario. It was this: A customer comes in to buy a porcelain dinner set. You are not from that department. How would you serve the customer. We were given no other instructions, except to discuss it amongst ourselves for 5 minutes. The whole time, each group had an assistant from human resources hovering around the table, taking notes. Afterwards we had to get up in front and present whatever we came up with, in whatever way our group chose. 

After that, we individually got to sit with this assistant who basically asked, which department would you prefer to work in, and also she took our photocopy of our ID. That was it!

The whole interview took about an hour and a quarter, due to some time being taken up in briefly telling us about the position and working conditions and filling in an application form. 

It's very easy. Importantly, be well groomed and dress in business clothes. Be friendly and outgoing and during the time where they ask you to discuss amongst each other, do take part, but be polite and also allow the others to talk. Be confident and friendly. They are looking at how you interact within a team. 

They will let you know a few days later via email. You probably will not be required to attend a second interview, depending on what position you are applying for. If it is for the customer service assistant, then no second interview. If you get offered the position, they will ask you to come in to start induction and training (paid) at a later date. 

Wish you all the best! I got the Christmas job


----------



## Cyncynangel (Sep 2, 2010)

all the best to you


----------

